# Vitamin E Oil question



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I found a bottle of Vit E oil with a count of 20,000 IU today. If I was to use this in soap how much would I use? The last time I used E in my soaps I loved it and only used .5 oz, that was a lot lower IU's than this, around 500 I think.
Tam


----------



## ellie (Nov 17, 2007)

You could look on one of the soap website that list the numbers for oils so you can calculate lye. My guess is it just replaces some of another oil or maybe superfats it a little. Thing about putting oil in soap is that most of it's going to saponify anyway so I'm not really sure there's any Vitamin left. Maybe a little. At any rate it looks good in list of ingredients and is a marketing plus. I know, that didn't really answer your question...a half ounce in a batch of soap makes it an insignificant addition so try a half ounce and see how the results are.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

don't think it will matter what the IU count is


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I know when I soaped with E before I couldn't use a whole lot of it. So the other best thing to do is soap it in a normal batch with the same amount I would with the other oil. I'll check out the soapcalc and the sage again before doing a batch. Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well you know what I am going to say  In a leave on product it is of course more important than in soap...in soap it is label appeal, don't go wasteing your vitamin E using ounces per pound or anything like that, just put some in  Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I only put it in lotion and use 1/2 tsp per 40 oz or so of lotion. You don't need a lot. In lotion it acts along with the preservative, in soap it would as Vicki says be just label appeal.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay, so I am getting lotion base. Is that going to mess with it? Or is that just when you make the lotion base yourself? How much is too much for Goats Milk Lotion?
I got this bottle when I got Gida cause I was out. Heck one teensie drop went into her bottles. So I have about 2.20 oz. left and want to use it business wise.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When you get base it will tell you how much per pound you can add of other things without messing with the perservative. Ask them if it is not on their website. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Is the source of your vit. e fish oil? I use one from lotion crafter as a perservative in my lotion and I'm looking for something else because I don't like the smell. It's hard for me to tell if the lotion has gone bad or if it's the fish oil odor.


----------

